# Cleaning up my junk



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

I've tried many different methods of organizing my garage and basement; however, it's always cluttered and I thought maybe it's time to get rid of things?  Does anyone have any suggestions for good storage items?  Or even how to go about getting rid of an unused lawn mower, extra fridge and etc?


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 5, 2005)

Get rid of things you don't need.

Get a bunch of those big Rubbermaid tubs with lids.  They stack.  Build a bunch of shelves to fit said tubs.  THen everything goes away (a) organized (b) labelled (c) dry (d) retrievable.

And throw out the broken reindeers, the cracked easter-baskets, the switchless weedeater, the tires you don't have a car to match, that sports equipment no one has used since 1966... etc.


----------



## HandyMac (Nov 15, 2005)

Contact a local Habitat for Humanity chapter for donating lawn mower/etc. If they have a ReUse store they migh take other things.


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 3, 2005)

Put any useable of fixable stuff in front of the house with a big FREE! sign.  Not sure where you live, but this seems to work quite well in Boston.


----------

